# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  نساء حفرن أسماءهن في كربلاء الحسين

## نور الشمس

*نساء حفرن أسماءهن في كربلاء الحسين*
**

 

• جاء في «نفس المهموم» أن الركب الحسيني ضم 61 امرأة وبنتاً وجارية 
• لا توجد إحصائية دقيقة بعدد الشخصيات النسائية التي شهدت الواقعة 
كان للنساء في ثورة الإمام الحسين عليه السلام بشكل عام وفي واقعة الطف بشكل خاص دور كبير ومهم ساعد في إنجاح الثورة وأوصلن رسالة مدوية للعالم بنصرتهن للمظلوم ورفضهن للظلم والطغاة. 
ورغم عدم وجود إحصائية دقيقة تبين عدد الشخصيات النسائية اللاتي شهدن واقعة الطف،فقد تناقلت كتب أسماء بعض النساء اللاتي شهدن الواقعة إذ ذكر المحدث القمي في كتابه (نفس المهموم)، ناقلاً عن (الكامل) للشيخ البهائي، أنّ عددهن كان ‏عشرين امرأة. 
أمّا النساء اللاتي ورد لهن ذكر صريح في الروايات التاريخية، أو ‏اشتهر حضورهن من خلال مواقفهن مع أقاربهن (الزوج، الأب، الولد ‏‏..)

فيمكن رصد الأسماء التالية: 


-1 ‏زينب بنت أمير المؤمنين عليهما السلام: وذكرها في الواقعة لا ‏يحتاج إلى توضيح. 

-2 أم كلثوم بنت أمير المؤمنين عليهما السلام: ومع أنّ المحقق السيّد ‏المقرم رحمه الله قد ذكر في المقتل اتحاد الاسمين، وأنّه لم يكن هناك إلا ‏واحدة فتارة تذكر باسمها (زينب)، وأخرى بكنيتها (أم كلثوم) إلا أنّ ‏ذلك خلاف الظاهر، ذلك أنّه كان لأمير المؤمنين عليه السلام من البنات ‏من تسمى زينب، وكان له من تسمى أم كلثوم، وقد نص عليه عدد من ‏مؤلفي الأنساب، وأيضاً فإنّ الروايات التاريخية تتحدث عنهما، ولا نرى ‏ملجأ يلجئ المؤرخ إلى القول بالاتحاد. 

-3 فاطمة بنت أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام: وقد ورد ذكرها في أكثر ‏من موضع، منها في الشام عندما نظر إليها الشامي وأراد أن يأخذها ‏جارية، ولها حوار مع زينب في طريق العودة من الشام، وهي زوجة أبي ‏سعيد بن عقيل بن أبي طالب الذي استشهد من أولاده محمّد في كربلاء. 

-4 خديجة بنت أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام: زوجة عبد الرحمن بن ‏عقيل الذي استشهد في كربلاء مع الإمام الحسين عليه السلام، ومن ‏الطبيعي أن تكون معه زوجته في تلك الرحلة. 

-5 الرباب بنت امرئ القيس زوجة الإمام الحسين عليه السلام، وأم ‏عبد الله الرضيع، ومعها أيضاً ابنتها. 

-6 سكينة بنت الإمام الحسين ودورها في كربلاء، وتفاصيل الواقعة ‏معروف.‏ 

-7 رقية بنت الإمام الحسين عليه السلام، التي روي أنّها توفيت في ‏الشام.‏ 

-8 حميدة بنت مسلم بن عقيل، حيث ورد ذكر لها أنّ الحسين عليه ‏السلام لما جاءه خبر شهادة أبيها، وهو في منطقة زرود، أجلسها في حجره، ‏ومسح على رأسها، وأخبرها بخبر أبيها، ومن الطبيعي أن تكون معها أمها.‏ 

-9 رقية بنت أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام، والتي استشهد زوجها ‏مسلم في الكوفة بينما استشهد ابنها عبد الله في كربلاء، أصابه سهم، فأثبت ‏يده في جبهته بعدما قتل من الأعداء عدداً كبيراً. 

-10 أم وهب ‏(قمر بنت عبد) زوجة عبد الله بن عمير الكلبي، ‏التي كانت مع زوجها، وهي التي خرجت بعده تشجعه على القتال كما ‏كانت معه. 

-11 أم عبد الله بن عمير، وهي التي كانت تشجع ابنها على القتال ‏حتى أنّه لما رجع وقال لها: أرضيت عني قالت: ما رضيت أو تقتل بين ‏يدي الحسين عليه السلام. 

-12 أم عمر بن جنادة بن الحارث السلمي، وهو الغلام الذي قتل أبوه في المعركة، وخرج فرده الحسين عليه ‏السلام قائلا: هذا غلام قد قتل أبوه الساعة، ولعل أمه تكره خروجه، ‏فقال الغلام: أمي أمرتني بذلك، فقاتل حتى قتل، فأخذت أمه عموداً ‏وخرجت وهي تقول: أنا عجوز في النساء ضعيفة خاوية بالية نحيفـــة ‏*** أضربكم بضربة عنيفــة دون بني فاطمة الشريفة. 

-13 جارية لمسلم بن عوسجة: فإنّه لما قتل خرجت من خبائه جارية، ‏وهي تنادي: وامسلماه، وا ابن عوسجتاه. 

-14 أم عبد الله (أو عبيد الله) بن الحسن المجتبى عليه السلام، ‏وهو (غلام لم يراهق خرج من عند النساء وهو يشتد حتى وقف إلى ‏جنب الحسين)، وكان الحسين صريعاً على الأرض ؛ فإنّه من الطبيعي في ‏مثل ذلك السن أن يكون مع أمه. 
وقد ذكر بعضهم كما في إبصار العين للسماوي، أنّ أمه كانت تنظر إليه، ولا أعلم هل هذه رواية أو هو استنتاج من واقع كونه صغير السن، وأنّه لا يمكن أن يكون من دون أمه. 

-15 فاطمة بنت الحسن المجتبى عليه السلام زوجة الإمام زين ‏العابدين وأم الباقر عليهما السلام، فإنّ الباقر وهو في سن الثالثة أو الرابعة على ما قيل لا يمكن أن يكون منفرداً عن أمه. 

-16 زوجات الشهداء الذين كانوا في المعركة: يحتمل أنّ عدداً من الذين خرجوا مع الحسين عليه السلام قد اصطحبوا زوجاتهم معم، فليس طبيعيا في المجتمع العربي والمسلم أن يخرج الرجل في سفر بعيد كالذي حصل مع الحسين من المدينة إلى مكة، ومنها إلى كربلاء، ولم يكن ذلك السفر معلوماً في توقيت العودة، أو أصلها ؛ فليس من الطبيعي أن يترك الرجل زوجته أو زوجاته، ويخرج في سفر عنهن منفرداً، خصوصاً مثل ذلك السفر الحسيني. 

ثمّ إن السيّد الزنجاني قد ذكر في كتابه وسيلة الدارين في أنصار الحسين عليه السلام، عدداً كبيراً في البداية هو عدد الذين خرجوا معه، ناقلاً ذلك عن معالي السبطين، فقال: إنّه لما أراد الحسين الخروج من المدينة اجتمع عنده أولاده وزوجاته وأخوانه وأخواته، وبنو عمومته وأولاد أخيه الحسن، وبناته ومواليه والجواري والخدم.. وهم من حيث المجموع (222) نفراً !!، وهم الذين خرجوا مع الحسين من المدينة إلى مكة ثمّ إلى العراق.

----------

